# Security door latch is too long



## llamafilm (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a metal security screen door with a Kwikset door knob. When I close the door, the flat part of the latch contacts the metal frame, so it bounces open unless I twist the knob while closing. This doorframe does not have an angled metal strike plate, like wooden doors do, because that would get in the way of the security plate closing. Is there any way to fix this?

I have another, identical door in the back of the house, and this one closes perfectly. It looks like the only difference is this one has a slightly larger gap between the door and the frame.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Shim the security plate out a hair or two or adjust the strike plates.Shimming the security plate would be the easiest


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe take a file and change the shape of the latch. Basically eliminate the flat spot


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Those holes in the frame look terrible, they should have plates over them. When the doors are closed you must have about 1/4" of slop because of those big holes. You can get plates that look just like the plates on the door, without the ramps that add width. You can file some ramp on the bare edge of a striker plate for what that's worth.

Look at the hinges, see if there are any spacers in there that you can remove without making the door crooked. That will back the door away from the strikers. 

Look at some striker plates with ramps at the home center, I'm not convinced that the security plate doesn't allow any room for ramp. You might have to file off some of the ramp but still have enough to do the job.


----------

